# Pages and pages of free patterns



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.adriafil.com/uk/i-modelli.html?pag=19

Some pages only have a few that are downloadable but there are many.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You are right there are lots it's going to take me a while to look through them but I will say thank you In advance for the link


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Those Italians have style! Saving this to look through tonight when Im tired. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you. Some terrific patterns.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw, jeez, as if I needed any more patterns! But I have my eye on a couple - gorgeous.
So many patterns, so little time!!
Thank you for the link.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Not enough hours in the day! Great patterns! Many thanks for the link.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

What lovely patterns!!!
Saving the link!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, what a treasure trove! Thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

new to me thank you


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Does anyone understand the sizes given in the patterns?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link, will look more later!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Kamiller, thanks for sharing this . Beautiful things here.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Great website.......love it! Thank you for the link.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That should keep me busy for some time - checking these out - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing,something to browse thru when I have a quite day.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for that great link, Kamiller, when I have an afternoon to spare, I will look at the lot.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. Some very interesting patterns there.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Being widowed recently I'm always looking for free stuff!!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank for souce.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank for souce.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Omg was this fun! Saved a bunch. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I'll be saving this one.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, I have saved it as I got to page 10 and saw my next five years fly by. Tessa28


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for this great find. Now if I can just find the time to go through them all and download them!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Another great site is DROPS. Many of their patterns are in English and they have a great variety.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Like I need more patterns but am looking still, what a loser I am.


----------

